# doe using nestbox for litter box



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

my flemish doe that I believe is pregnant, uses her nest box for a litter box.
I had it built into the floor, so I can't take it out really. Will she figure out what it's for when she kindles? I keep cleaning it out, and she really appreciates the clean place to poop! should I cover it until she's closer to her due date? I expect kits around october first.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No she won't use it when she kindles. Rabbits have an instinct to use a litter pan that is much stronger than the instinct a cat has to use a litter pan. 

Best option, give her another nest box to use for her kits.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

ugh. I thought it was so nifty to have the nest box in the floor! oh well, I guess the rabbit knows best, right?:hair


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

most rabbits will stop pooping in the box at three days out, but some rabbits do anyway. depends on the animal. Cover the thing until she's close.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd cover it, but provide her with a dollar store dishpan for a litter box. By the time the kits arrive, she should be accustomed to her new litter box and may use the newly uncovered nest box for the kits. You won't want to have that box in the cage permanently in any case... How on earth would you clean it?


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

I use pegboard in the bottom of my nest boxes. Can you drill holes in the bottom of it? Can you cover it with a board or something until closer to kindling?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

If the nestbox was built into the corner where she normally evacuates her bowels & bladder. . . .


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

my rabbits have all refused to use a litter box. I bought some big pans just for that, and though I put them in their potty corners, and even put some "stuff" in the pan, each and every one of them then started using a different corner, and kept that litter pan nice and clean. I tired several times, moving the pan to the "new" spot, but they refused to use it - tried with four does and two bucks, and ALL did the same thing. 

My nest boxes are more like small tunnels, and I've never had a doe use one to go potty - probably because it's dark in there. But I would have so liked to get them to use their potty trays! Would have made cleaning up so much easier.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

the nest box is not in the corner. and the bottom comes out so you can clean it really easy. I will cover it and see if she will use a litter pan with sawdust in it.
we built it according to plans we found online.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

[[[[......my rabbits have all refused to use a litter box. ....]]]]]

Try getting them a round crockery feed dish. Place a handful of rabbit pellets in there. 

Guaranteed the rabbit will decide that is the place to sit most of the day and to do all his pooping.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Some rabbits will use nest boxes for litter boxes and some won't. I have had a rabbit use a nest box for a litter box AFTER she kindled. Wound up pulling the box and just placing it in there a few times a day for 10 mins. Issue solved and no more dead kits. I bred all my does...moved them all to the maternity cages (built in nest boxes- inside section with solid floors) 3 days before due...not a one took Grrr! I had to move half of them back out because they used the nest boxes to potty in. Normally I keep males in those cages as they only potty on the wire sections....then I will switch the boys out if I need that particular cage for a doe about to kindle. Works well - when the does take!


----------



## krmnandi (Sep 20, 2011)

Usually to prevent the doe from using the nestbox for a bathroom, you need to not put the nestbox in there until right when she is due. Sadly, this isn't easy if you didn't witness breeding. Putting food straw (hay) in the box helps some. It's best to keep a calendar and only give the box when it's needed.

As for the best potty, ferret corner boxes are great with small breeds. Larger do well with a plastic bin wired to the cage.


----------

